# ordering a gun, but I don't have an FFL



## jediwebdude (Nov 30, 2008)

My wonderful staff gave me a gift cert to an online store that sells guns. I have one picked out, but don't have an FFL, so they need to ship it to an FFL. I'm guessing I go to a gun store and find out if they charge a fee for this?

-PJ


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

They will most definitely have a charge for that. I have seen ranges from $10 to $40. You'll probably have to add in a shipping charge also. Usually runs around $25. Just my .02.:smt033


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

*Find a local FFL*

The on-line sales person most likely has a list of FFL holders. 
Look under: "Help", or "Before You Order", or "Find An FFL", etc on their site. After all, they want to make the sale and should have a list of holders that they've already dealt with.
Always call the FFL to check the fee price, and to ensure that they are expecting your order. 
BTW..... whatcha gettin'?


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

If you go to Gunbroker.com there is a section or finding an FFL. You just enter your area code and they will give you a list of dealers in your area that will do the transfer. 

Also Guns America.com has a similar feature and often different names come up......

I bought my Sigma online and paid $25 for shipping and $25 for the transfer to the FFL.....but other places I called for like 35-40 even 55 dollars. For some reason many dealers are less than happy to do it. I had a lot of them act like I was making a mistake for not just buying something from them, and those dealers charge a lot more....

The guy I found was great, and the transfer was easy. He had no problem doing them and the $25 he charged was the cheapest I found.


----------



## jediwebdude (Nov 30, 2008)

drummin man 627 said:


> The on-line sales person most likely has a list of FFL holders.
> Look under: "Help", or "Before You Order", or "Find An FFL", etc on their site. After all, they want to make the sale and should have a list of holders that they've already dealt with.
> Always call the FFL to check the fee price, and to ensure that they are expecting your order.
> BTW..... whatcha gettin'?


Well, this online retailer (Anacortes) is very new to gun sales. They are an astronomy equipment retailer and I've been buying telescope/astrophoto gear from 'em for years. They just started selling firearms. I talked to them on Friday and they had not sold a gun to anyone in my area, so they didn't know of a retailer here that would do the transfer.

I have a SIG P226 .40. Was planning to get the SIG .22 conversion kit, but discovered that I can buy a SIG .22 Mosquito from this online company for less than the cost of the conversion kit. Thus, I'm buying the Mosquito.

-PJ


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

jediwebdude said:


> They are an astronomy equipment retailer and I've been buying telescope/astrophoto gear from 'em for years. They just started selling firearms.
> 
> -PJ


Wow, I've bought alot astro related stuff from those guys... Tele vue eyepieces, etc. Now they're selling firearms as well...

Holy crap! my worlds are colliding!


----------



## jediwebdude (Nov 30, 2008)

js said:


> Wow, I've bought alot astro related stuff from those guys... Tele vue eyepieces, etc. Now they're selling firearms as well...
> 
> Holy crap! my worlds are colliding!


Yep! I also do nature/wildlife photography, and Anacortes sells camera gear as well. The Gift Cert is large enough that I can buy the SIG .22 Mosquito, a TeleVue 16mm Nagler eyepiece, and a Nikon camera lens!!!! Woot!!!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have had customer-service issues with Anacortes Telescope and Wild Bird Supply Co., over (of all things) bird seed.
(I live somewhat near them.)
If they are out-of-stock of something you need or want, you really have to keep after them to make sure that they get it for you.
If what you want is in stock, though, they are helpful and reliable.


----------



## jediwebdude (Nov 30, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I have had customer-service issues with Anacortes Telescope and Wild Bird Supply Co., over (of all things) bird seed.
> (I live somewhat near them.)
> If they are out-of-stock of something you need or want, you really have to keep after them to make sure that they get it for you.
> If what you want is in stock, though, they are helpful and reliable.


Wow! Had no idea that sold bird seed. I haven't ordered anything from them that was out of stock. Herb's son doesn't run the place anymore, so maybe new mgt will improve matters.


----------



## jediwebdude (Nov 30, 2008)

funkypunk97 said:


> If you go to Gunbroker.com there is a section or finding an FFL. You just enter your area code and they will give you a list of dealers in your area that will do the transfer.


This was a big help...thanks! One of the locations I found is not far from where I work, so I'll be checking with them tomorrow.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Um...about your tag-line, "Yeah, I use a scope for hunting. Deer? Um...no. I hunt for galaxies, nebula, star clusters. They're always in season."
OK, I get it. But tell me: How do you hit them, who keeps score, and who pastes the holes?


----------

